# Russian Beriozka Dancers Float on the Stage



## SeaBreeze (Jul 9, 2015)

Interesting dancing technique seen here.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 9, 2015)

Very beautiful and skillful - I wonder how they do it?   Thanks for posting, SB!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 9, 2015)

WOW!  I would love to see those feet working as they are...Good post.


----------



## jujube (Jul 9, 2015)

I saw a troupe like this performing in Detroit once.  I _swore_ that they were on roller skates but since I was sitting at eye level to the stage, I once or twice saw their feet.  They just take tiny little steps - incredible.  The girls I saw also carried large shawls and did very intricate routines with them.  I could watch something like this for hours.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 9, 2015)

Fascinating. They look so much like Russian dolls.
There must be some kind of hooped underskirt although it is hard to pick when they are close together.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 9, 2015)

Very pretty but very surreal -- almost eery.  I think I prefer regular bouncy steppy dancing.


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 9, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Interesting dancing technique seen here.



Yes! I've seen that on You Tube. My son was a big Dr Who fan.These dancers were the inspiration for the Daleks. They were robot villains that rolled around on wheels, except they actually had  someone inside using this technique.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 9, 2015)

:lol: underock. I never thought of the Daleks that way.


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> :lol: underock. I never thought of the Daleks that way.



I hope that image doesn't ruin re-runs for you. :tv:


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 9, 2015)

Not at all. We're having reruns twice a week over here right now.
One station has Matt Smith with Amy Pond (she's just got married to Rory) and the other has Clara Oswald.
Very confusing if you haven't  kept up with the series before.


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Not at all. We're having reruns twice a week over here right now.
> One station has Matt Smith with Amy Pond (she's just got married to Rory) and the other has Clara Oswald.
> Very confusing if you haven't  kept up with the series before.



The ones I watched with my son years ago were the ones with the guy in the big hat. I did enjoy those, but a big part of it was the shared experience. I do remember that his female partner was pretty cute though.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 9, 2015)

Michael Jackson could do that, and backwards, in heels.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 9, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> The ones I watched with my son years ago were the ones with the guy in the big hat. I did enjoy those, but a big part of it was the shared experience. I do remember that his female partner was pretty cute though.


Tom Baker was The  Doctor in the big hat and long scarf (knitted for him by Queen Victoria). He had a number of companions but I'm guessing that you are thinking of this one 





My daughter loved watching Doctor Who and remains a devoted fan to this day.


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Tom Baker was The  Doctor in the big hat and long scarf (knitted for him by Queen Victoria). He had a number of companions but I'm guessing that you are thinking of this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right. Leela. Coincidentally, I see while looking around, that a new Dr Who series is premiering. Enjoy!


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 10, 2015)

My handiwork


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> My handiwork



Oh wow! That's a kick. You really _are _a fan. You're not just another pretty brain.:hatoff:

My apologies to SeaBreeze, I guess I inadvertently hijacked a great thread. Sorry.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 10, 2015)

No so much of a fan as my children. One found the pattern on the internet and demanded that I knit one. Before I was done I had to knit four.


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> No so much of a fan as my children. One found the pattern on the internet and demanded that I knit one. Before I was done I had to knit four.



Still great though. Well worth the effort, I'm sure. Eleanor was a knitter. Did a lot of sweaters for our kids and grandkids. I used to modify some of the designs for her. Can't throw her knitting basket away.


----------

